# Cheaper than Dirt has P mags



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

Pmags 49.97 and Israeli steel 30 rounders for 29.97


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

CTD Can keep whatever they have! After the way thet Jacked their prices to insane levels, to feed off the "pre ban" buying I'll never give them another dime of mine!


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

Good for you. The post was meant as an alert to anyone that wants to find some in stock and not wait 2 -3 months. The price is irrelavent if they have them in stock and someone is willing to pay their price. You have the freedom to either buy or not to buy.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

That company has gone down hill


----------

